# Diagramas de UPS´s para su reparacion



## JuanB Montoya (Mar 24, 2016)

Necesito reparar dos UPS por daño grave en el circuito pero no cuento con los valores de los componentes dañados como transitores  los datos son 
la priera marca CDP E-UPR 500

la segunda Patriot 420

ambas son algo antigua
espero por su ayuda ...


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 24, 2016)

Lo primero sería subir fotos.(de buena calidad)


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 24, 2016)

Has buscado por la web información sobre estas ups?


----------



## tiago (Mar 24, 2016)

Movemos a la sección de manuales.

Saludos.


----------

